

Clerky Is Out of Business? - liquimoon

Anyone used Clerky to incorporate their company? Their support email bounced. I connected with the founder on LinkedIn, send him a message and his is not replying...
======
swampthing
Hey, sorry I missed your message on LinkedIn - I don't check that very often!
Needless to say, we're not out of business... not sure what happened with the
email bounce - we use Google Apps, so things are usually reliable. Anyways,
feel free to try that again - maybe it was a temporary issue on Google's side.

~~~
liquimoon
I had also tried Twitter. No reply there too. To be honest, for a YC company,
I found you guys surprisingly poor at customer service.

~~~
swampthing
Can you link to your tweet here? I don't see any tweets from you in our
feed...

